# MARK DUGDALE BEYOND DRIVEN



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Just to let folks know Mark has a new dvd coming out on the 15th

www.markdugdale.com

Ship date is the 15th of November but he has a pre order up at the moment


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Hello Scott,

is he the dude that Dozza trains?


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

yea think he recently trained at temple gym with dorian ,im sure its the DVD mentioned above??


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

bbeweel said:


> yea think he recently trained at temple gym with dorian ,im sure its the DVD mentioned above??


the one with dorian is a week in the dungeon.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

THIS is more a lifestyle and personal one i think. However all the workouts are a bonus feature so you get the best of both worlds.

I have Driven and a week in the dungeon and they are really good dvd's. They are edited which is more than can be said for the Mits dvd's

http://www.markdugdale.com/beyonddriven.html


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

he seems such a nice guy too doesnt he

i liked a week in the dungeon dvd


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Had a couple of emails from him and he is a very polite chap and always answers emails. ALSO he shipps really quickly if you buy a dvd


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

Week in the dungeon was some thing i had very high hopes for. Then it all went to **** with him getting ill and his obvious attitude when he got put in his place by Yates, also the "bedroom eyes" quote was just ridiculas hardly hardcore training when your coming out with **** like that:rolleyes:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

^^Agree.

That bit when she's rubbing that tiger balm into his shoulders almost made me puke my porridge back up.

Apart from another couple of seriously cringing moments it was OK in general.

Lets face it, it was more about Doz than him anyway.

J


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

I enjoyed the dvd but im a bit of a DVD nut. Horses for courses


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

The re-done Blood and Guts DVD is great ok its basically the old one just with out takes and a few extras but none the less a great watch, still my No1 BB DVD.

PB


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

supercell said:


> ^^Agree.
> 
> That bit when she's rubbing that tiger balm into his shoulders almost made me puke my porridge back up.
> 
> ...


thats the main reason i enjoyed it 

but i still think he came across very genuine and a nice chap as we all know were all human (not saying niceness needs to be on training vids but we are)


----------

